# The Old Republic - Release Date



## Sturmtank (25. September 2011)

The Old Republic startet wie ich es mir erwartet habe noch 2011.
Am 20.12.2011 wird das MMORPG in Nordamerika.
In Europa findet der Start dann am 22.12.2011 statt.


Abo Preise siehe
Star Wars: The Old Republic | News, Updates, Developer Blogs

Was das mitdem Early Game Access bedeutet muss sich auch noch zeigen.
Vielleicht bekommen Vorbesteller die Möglichkeit noch vor der offiziellen
Launchdaten den Titel anzuspielen.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. September 2011)

Early Game Access heißt, du kannst, wenn du es vorbestellt hast, vor dem offiziellen Start am 22.12 schon ganz normal spielen.
Sprich,  für dich kommts dann schon 3 Tage (wie lange genau stehtn och nicht fest, oder ich habs nur verpeilt) früher raus 

Hier das schnike FAQ  rund um die Pre-Order und natürlich auch den Eraly Game Access (denn da gab es damals eeeeecht viel Wirbel drum): Preorder FAQs | Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Dexter1980 (26. September 2011)

Ich dachte immer, das der early Headstart mit Pre-order 7 Tage sind und nicht 3. Ich hab den Vorbesteller Code am ersten Tag eingegeben und sollte dann demnach am 13.- 14.12. zocken können. Das hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Sturmtank (26. September 2011)

Eine Woche wär schon nicht schlecht.

ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf, das letzte entwickler video mit den companions hat mir sehr gefallen


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

Hi,

mal sehen wann der Zugang kommt!

Hoffe eine Woche vor dem 22.12.2011.

Weil man hat zwar frei zwischen dem 23 und dem 30 in der Regel doch sind die Tage nicht zum Dauerzocken frei zumindest bei mir^^!
Gruß


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

Ahhh,

warum gibt es dafür kein Lifetime wie bei hdro! 
Das hatte mir damals so viel gespart! Und vor einem halben Jahr habe ich noch satt dafür Geld bekommen.

Vieleicht Überdenken sie es ja nochmal!


----------



## Dexter1980 (27. September 2011)

Ich geh jetzt mal von einer Woche Headstart aus. Das war die letzte Info, die ich da bekommen hab. Wäre schon cool, da ich am 23.12. in Urlaub fahre. Aber das kann sich bestimmt auch nochmal ändern. Gestern hieß es auch irgendwie, dass CE-Vorbesteller auf einmal in die Beta geladen weredn sollen...


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

Ich hab die CE vorbestellt.  
Das kam gestern von Amazon.de



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Wir haben eine gute Nachricht für Sie! Ein von Ihnen vorbestellter Artikel kann nun am Erscheinungstag selbst ausgeliefert werden. Daher haben wir Ihre Bestellung ohne weitere Kosten auf "Lieferung am Versandtag" umgestellt. Hier ist das neue voraussichtliche Lieferdatum für Ihre Bestellung:
> 
> ...


 


> Gestern hieß es auch irgendwie, dass CE-Vorbesteller auf einmal in die Beta geladen weredn sollen...


Hier kam das von Amazon. Aber mehr auch nicht...



> Guten Tag,
> 
> für Ihre Bestellung des Titels "Star Wars: The Old Republic - Collector's Edition" (Bestellnummer xyz) erhalten Sie hiermit den Code, um Ihre Vorbesteller-Vorteile zu nutzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sturmtank (29. September 2011)

Muss man wenn man Preorder, und man früher loszocken kann, den Client herunterladen, der ist nicht gerade klein, oder bekommt man schon vorher die DVDs.
Oder bei der Größe hoffentlich dann als Blu Ray?


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2011)

Dexter1980 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das der early Headstart mit Pre-order 7 Tage sind und nicht 3. Ich hab den Vorbesteller Code am ersten Tag eingegeben und sollte dann demnach am 13.- 14.12. zocken können. Das hoffe ich zumindest.


 
Es steht noch nicht fest, wie lange.
Alles was bis jetzt im Netz rumkursiert sind alles nur Gerüchte, nicht mehr.
Und selbst wenn es eine Woche ist .. 22.12 - 1 Woche ist nich der 13 oder 14. 

CEs haben keinen sicheren Beta-Zugang oder so - wie so oft alles nur Gerüchte und Hirngespinste der Leute.

Und, was den EarlyAccess und den Client angeht - wie schon mal gesagt, es steht noch nicht fest, was passiert. Bis jetzt heißt es nur, man bekommt ne Mail mit der Info. Wies dann weitergeht - gute Frage.
Man wird den Client aber 100% downloaden müssen.


----------



## Sturmtank (29. September 2011)

das kann dauern, bei meiner 4 mbit leitung. 
wird bei den 27 GB wohl etwa 15 h dauern.
hmm na das wird spaßig


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Kleines Update zum Release. Kam gerade von Amazon.de via E-Mail. 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es ein neues Erscheinungsdatum zu Ihrer Bestellung (Bestellnummer #xxx) vom 21 Juli 2011. Daher wird die unten aufgeführte Ware früher als erwartet an Sie versandt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thaurial (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es ein neues Erscheinungsdatum zu  Ihrer Bestellung vom 29. November  2011. Daher wird die unten aufgeführte Ware früher als erwartet an Sie  versandt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thaurial (8. Dezember 2011)

> [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der frühzeitige Spielzugang* beginnt am  13.  Dezember um 13:00 Uhr und endet am 20. Dezember um 04:01 Uhr. In diesem  Zeitraum werden wir Einladungen für den frühzeitigen  Spielzugang  verschicken, die sich danach richten, wann die Spieler ihren  Vorbesteller-Code  eingelöst haben. Lade den Spiel-Client jetzt vorzeitig herunter,  damit  Du bereit bist, wenn die Einladung für Deinen frühzeitigen  Spielzugang  eintrifft. Denke bitte daran, dass die Download-Geschwindigkeit  variieren und der Download einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann.[/FONT]




Ui, das wirft wohl bei einigen die Urlaubsplanung durcheinander


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

Das hier kam gerade via E-Mail! oO Solltet ihr euch mal durchlesen!!!



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie hatten bei uns den Titel 'Star Wars: The Old Republic - Collector's Edition' vorbestellt, den wir inzwischen auch bereits an Sie versendet haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## sh4sta (14. Dezember 2011)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat auch die CE vorbestellt, hat die auch shcon und ist bereits fleissig am zocken....sehr seltsam


----------



## wiley (14. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen,

Meine CE wurde heute von Amazon verschickt,seit ca.16 Uhr kann ich zocken.Code hatte ich am 12.08 eingegeben.

Mal was ganz anderes,ist es irgendwie möglich FSAA zu forcieren?Treiber+Ini war wirkungslos


----------



## Triniter (14. Dezember 2011)

Bzgl. Pre-Start steht hier eigentlich alles drin --> STAR WARS: The Old Republic - Sammelthread: bis wann wurde bereits eingeladen? (Datum im erstes Posting beachten!)


----------

